# Tom's Do!aqua20



## Tom (23 Feb 2011)

Tank - Do!aqua 20cm - 8 liters
Light - AquaEl 9w PC
Filter - Azoo HOB 120lph
Substrate - Unipac black sand
Daily Ferts - 1ml TPN+, 1ml AE AquaCarbon, bit of Spezial N. 






Got some Glosso today from Plantedtanks




Used most of it in this cube, then some in the Mini M to fill the gaps. The rest of the plants were taken from the 10 liter, but I will probably lose some and get some more stems. Something like Staurogyne, maybe R. indica, nanjenshan etc. Stuff I wouldn't normally use. Very tight budget as it's been an expensive month for the car, birthdays etc but hopefully things will pick up soon. 




Tom


----------



## Garuf (23 Feb 2011)

*Re: Tom's Do!aqua 20 - day 1*

I sort of assumed you'd go for a wabi-kusa? Nice start should go well!


----------



## logi-cat (23 Feb 2011)

*Re: Tom's Do!aqua 20 - day 1*

good start, keep us posted with updates


----------



## nayr88 (23 Feb 2011)

*Re: Tom's Do!aqua 20 - day 1*

I like it broseph, good choise with the glosso. Probably my favorite plant  

RIP the 10L haha


----------



## Tom (23 Feb 2011)

*Re: Tom's Do!aqua 20 - day 1*

Thanks, I will update quite a often as usual I hope. I'm looking forward to seeing how the Glosso gets on, I've never had a carpet of it before. The 10 liter had started to improve since making several changes to water, dosing and maintenance so I will start this how I left the other one. Water changes will be daily, at least for now. 



			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> I sort of assumed you'd go for a wabi-kusa? Nice start should go well!



I thought about it, and I may do a 'submersed' version at some point. If not a proper wabi kusa then maybe a less organised bunch of stems.   

Tom


----------



## Ian Holdich (23 Feb 2011)

great little tank Tom! 

Great little filter as well.


----------



## Tom (23 Feb 2011)

Thanks, yeah the filter is nice and convenient. Should do the job. I've got a couple of them, I think one of them is cracked though. The clear plastic inlet is much easier to clean than lily pipes too!


----------



## Ian Holdich (23 Feb 2011)

wow, just did a search for these and they are very reasonable in price, £10.49! Looks like a bargain to me.


----------



## Tom (23 Feb 2011)

Yeah, they're great!! I got a larger one years ago from the Aquatic Design Center that was also very cheap.


----------



## gregalon (23 Feb 2011)

Hi I love the 20cm cube, Isn't 120litres overkill for an 8 litre tank? as you know I have been looking for a cube and thought the azoo mignon 60 would be enough. Whats the flow rate like?
+are you going to use a heater for your shrimp and plants?
thanks greg.


----------



## Tom (23 Feb 2011)

You can find them here: http://www.thegreenmachineonline.com/pr ... glass/cube

120lph is not overkill for this tank. I highly doubt it's turning over that much anyway. I have an Eheim Ecco Pro 300 on my Mini M. That's rated something like 750lph in a 20 liter tank. Again, it's not going to reach that much. 

I'm honestly not sure what model this filter is, or the larger one! I just know they are Azoo (says on the lid!!). The larger is something like 400lph.


----------



## Tom (24 Feb 2011)

I'm sure this Glosso is growing already. Some of the old "new" shoots are straightening up but there are more leaves appearing as well, only 24 hours in the tank!




Tom


----------



## Tom (24 Feb 2011)

Here's what I mean, bit of a better picture.


----------



## LondonDragon (24 Feb 2011)

Glosso settles very quickly and given the right conditions it grows like a weed. The trick is keeping it check.


----------



## Tom (24 Feb 2011)

Good good, weeds is what I is going for in this here cube isnit. Nah I would like a fast growing tank for a change. Makes things interesting and I can change the layout more often. Have never had real success with stems either, so will try some more. I have some Rotala 'Green' coming on Saturday hopefully, which will be nice.


----------



## Tom (26 Feb 2011)

I've added some Rotala "green" this morning which should hopefully straighten itself out over the next couple of days. The plan is to slope the stems from the surface at the back to almost Glosso-height in the foreground. Need to brush up on my stem technique as I've not really had much luck before. People say how easy they are, but mine just haven't grown in the past!


----------



## Tom (26 Feb 2011)

Snap from this afternoon  Had just trimmed the Glosso and some of the old Hairgrass leaves. When the rotundifolia has reached the surface I will pull it out and re-plant the tips as the bottoms are still in emersed form.

Shot at ISO 50, F20 and 1/160 sec exposure. Light is a Canon flashgun 18" over tank at -1 stop.


----------



## nayr88 (26 Feb 2011)

No idea about the camara stats haha but the tank pleases my eyes..  keep it up mate its gunna look great. I'd be tempted to dump the hc on the left behind the glosso and replace with p.helferi, but hey that's my moan of the day haha


----------



## Tom (26 Feb 2011)

Yes the HC will be coming out, it's just in there to see if it will grow at the moment. I'll probably either trim the stems so that they slope from Glosso height right up to the back, or I'll get hold of some Staurogyne. The Riccia is also temporary, and the moss might go too!! Could well be an ever-changing layout!


----------



## Tom (26 Feb 2011)

Another perspective...


----------



## JEK (26 Feb 2011)

Looking good, but don't you think it would be a better idea with the stems and crypt more centrally placed? In my opinion, it really doesn't have a focal point as it is now.
Any plans on livestock? I think it would look nice with some high-grade CRS.


----------



## Tom (26 Feb 2011)

Thanks Johan, yes I do think it would look better with the Crypt more centralized. Things in the back half of the tank will be constantly changing as the plants grow in. The stems will be re-planted as they're trimmed, and won't be restricted to the far corner for long. I might even plant some stems on the right, and let the Crypt grow through them. Experimental tank! 

No plans for stocking yet, but maybe an Amano shrimp or two when I stock the Mini M. 

Tom


----------



## Tom (1 Mar 2011)

Today - Stems are straightening out and growing nicely, and the Glosso has lots of new runners and leaves


----------



## Tom (2 Mar 2011)

I've just moved the Spiky moss from the Mini M into here, and removed the Riccia and HC. Should be much better like this! There's a bit of Xmas moss in there too now.


----------



## Tom (11 Mar 2011)

Just an updated photo. Things are growing, albeit slowly. The Glosso does seem to be struggling, and I am now quickly losing the old growth. New growth is coming through though, just upwards. The new stems are being re-planted in the substrate as the old plant dies off. Just need to make it go sideways now which is proving difficult. 
The moss is doing great now. It's growing really quite quickly (for moss!)
Stems are doing well to, just at a slower rate than I might expect. There's H. micranthemoides in there now round the base of the stem group.


----------



## Tom (13 Mar 2011)

I've now doubled the light to 20w in the hope of keeping the Glosso down. It's still growing straight up at the moment. The new growth seems to be doing OK, but hopefully it will put out some runners now. 





I'm pleased how the Rotala is doing, although any progress is slow 









Tom


----------



## Tom (30 Mar 2011)

After a bright start, things have slowed down a lot. The Glosso gradually died off, although I still have some bits left. The Moss is doing fairly well, but the stems are really really slow. After trimming 2 weeks ago, the new growth is only just starting to appear, and the older growth has gone a darker brown/green colour. 

The light is back down to 9w again since the Glosso failure, and I've added a tiny bit of Hydrocotyle from the emersed tank. 





Tom


----------



## Anonymous (30 Mar 2011)

nice little tank tom shoud look good when mature


----------



## Tom (30 Mar 2011)

Thanks  It's taking it's time, but health and stability-wise it's much better than the Mini M at the moment which is going through a blackout. It's still an experimental tank and things are constantly moving around, so I'll be interested to see how this new Hydrocotyle grows in here. Shame it's not the ADA type though!


----------



## NeilW (30 Mar 2011)

I'm guessing you've seen the little cubes at the start of Nature Aquarium World book 2? Made me think of those straight away


----------



## Tom (30 Mar 2011)

Yeah I've seen them. I was thinking about something similar, but they are substrate-less and probably wouldn't last very long. I do like the look of them though. They're not filtered either are they? Presumably just water changed daily and dosed. Might be a nice idea to try one as they would only be short term. 

I don't know how Amano manages to keep the 3 liter one. He had 20w of light, no flow and presumably no way of dissolving CO2. Also I would imagine a fair amount of mulm would collect at the bottom under the Riccia mats.


----------



## Tom (30 Mar 2011)

Full tank shot (lights have been off for a while, so the leaves are in sleepy position) A lot of the moss has been trimmed and re-tied. The greener bits have come straight from the emersed setup on my windowsill. 

You can probably see the older stems don't look very nice, but the tips are OK. I'm dosing plenty of ferts and Excel though, and the flow is very high!


----------



## Tom (18 Apr 2011)

Some actual good news with a tank of mine  It's growing well, and the moss has been much cleaner these last few days. The only things I've changed are lowering the water changes from between 50-90% daily to the same amount twice a week, and cut the Excel down to 0.5ml. I had thought the algae might be CO2 related so the Excel dose went up and up and up, but I think too high dosing might actually have been the problem! Anyway, 0.5ml is doing fine now 

Stems are right up by the surface now which is an achievement for this tank, and the moss is filled out nicely. Hydrocotyle is taking it's time, but there are new leaves. The Crypts are much much better looking, and although slow growing, are putting out some new leaves. They are staying small and low though which is no bad thing.  

Tom


----------



## Steve Smith (18 Apr 2011)

Great news tom   Fingers crossed it's the start of stability and an algae free tank!


----------



## Tom (18 Apr 2011)

Thanks Steve, it would make a nice change to get something balanced!! I've started to add more Macros in the form of Spezial N and KH2PO4 too, to try and 'green' up the stems. They're pretty yellow as of 2 or 3 nodes down. 

Tom


----------



## bigmatt (18 Apr 2011)

I've noticed a few threads recently where people have REDUCED their water changes and had success - i've also noticed how much happier one of my tnaks is when i leave it to get on with things.  I guess it just undrlines the point that plants needs stability as much as anything else!
Glad your problems are resolving - i really like the tank and hope it flourishes!
Where did you source the Spezial N - seems like the fert ofthe moment!
Matt


----------



## NeilW (18 Apr 2011)

Inspirational little tank indeed especially with the use of liquid carbon and inert sand. Looks like a great side project to have some fun with cuttings and bits. 

Strangely I too found that moss doesn't like mega water changes or lots of liquid carbon or lots of nutrients - it just turns brown when it gets annoyed. You'll find it interesting that I recently have reduced my water changes down from 1/2 per week to 1/3 per week with better success in my nano.

That filter power head looks like a strike of genius too, I'll steal that idea if you don't mind! Makes me want to set up my Do!Aqua oval.


----------



## Tom (18 Apr 2011)

NeilW said:
			
		

> That filter power head looks like a strike of genius too, I'll steal that idea if you don't mind!



It's ideal for small tanks as it's so small, and you don't need a grill on the inlet as when the flow is turned down, the inlet is almost completely covered. Only the smallest of shrimp might have a problem with it.   I actually removed it the day of that last photo (but forgot to mention!), so whether that might have contributed to the increase of health over the last couple of weeks I don't know!


----------



## NeilW (18 Apr 2011)

Is it off a Hagen Elite Mini?


----------



## Tom (18 Apr 2011)

Yep, that's the one. Cheap as chips, and tiny.


----------



## Tom (18 Apr 2011)

Here's how it is this morning. It's not amazing as all the bad growth is still there - particularly the stems. But at least the new stuff is pretty good. Might be time to actually make a scape soon!


----------



## nayr88 (18 Apr 2011)

Ahh nice one Tom, looks really good mate. 

That hydrocyedhduejhdk japan stuff looks sexy teamed with a mossy carpet! That dark area infront of the stems on the left , next to the H.japan is crying out for a little rock haha 

DO IT!!!


----------



## Tom (18 Apr 2011)

It's only sibthorpioides I'm afraid, not sp. Japan :/ But yeah, it does look great when it gets going. I won't be scaping this one really for the time being, it's still a tester tank and I'm just seeing what grows. It's all starting to grow well now though anyway, so it just needs to increase in mass so I can lay it out properly. I'm thinking of having a center mound (dead center) with a feature Crypt/A. madagascariensis/Nymphaea sp. on top. Then around that would be Hairgrass and the odd bit of Hydrocotyle, sloping down to a mossy foreground on either 2 or 3 sides. The question then, is what moss. I have just added some Xmas Moss on a mesh that's been sitting emersed for a few weeks. Will see how it does. Might even mix it with Spiky, but who knows....


----------



## Tom (20 Apr 2011)

Right, I gave in today and decided to make a little scape for a month or so, before I do something properly with it. I was only going to replace the stems with nice cuttings, but in the end ripped the whole lot out.  Had some petrified wood lying around, so I thought I'd use that. Cleaned out all the sand which was filthy, and added a little bit more at the back. The moss stones then got a trim, and some more stones were tied from the trimmings. Hopefully in the next few weeks it will grow in. The stems have been a bit slow so far though.


----------



## Tom (21 Apr 2011)

It doesn't look quite a flat as that picture in person, and when the stems grow it should have a nice shape to it!

From today, I'm going to stick to the dosing of:
0.2ml AE Aquacarbon (was previously dosing 1-1.5ml as I was getting algae, but I'm now wondering if that huge amount was what was causing the algae in the first place!)
1 squirt Spezial N
1 squirt Flowgrow Mikros
0.45ppm PO4
Some MgSO4 (can't remember the ppm I worked out, but I know it's 1ml!!)


----------



## Steve Smith (21 Apr 2011)

*Re: Tom's Do!aqua20 - Re-scape*

Has a nice Jurassic feel to it Tom


----------



## Tom (21 Apr 2011)

*Re: Tom's Do!aqua20 - Re-scape*

Thanks Steve, I think I see what you mean!


----------



## nayr88 (21 Apr 2011)

*Re: Tom's Do!aqua20 - Re-scape*

Like it mate,

Looks decent already, can imagine looking really good once the stems get going, 

Cheers


----------



## ghostsword (21 Apr 2011)

*Tom's Do!aqua20 - Re-scape*

It looks really good, but take it a step further. Add some moss to the rocks, even java moss which is very cheap or staurogyne to it. 


.


----------



## Tom (22 Apr 2011)

*Re: Tom's Do!aqua20 - Re-scape*

Thanks - I would have liked to have some Staurogyne in there. I have some in the Mini M, but like most things there it isn't really suitable any more! A tad browner than I'd like. I've got a bit of Xmas moss John Starkey sent me a while back. Some of it is still emersed on a grid so I could add some more around the rocks and see it it takes. There is a bit in there already, but until it grows I couldn't tell you which is which!

I'm thinking I might try some AS Malaya for the proper scape, then carry on with the current ferts. That way, it can only be an improvement for the roots. Could do with an Assassin snail too at the moment.

Tom


----------



## bigmatt (22 Apr 2011)

*Re: Tom's Do!aqua20 - Re-scape*

Like this Tom - reminds me of those South American plateau mountains (they have a name that i can't remember!) which i;ve thougth for a while would make a great 'scape.  Just got some 1-2-Grow Staurogyne and i can't believe how much you get!  For a fiver it might be worth a go...
Cheers
Matt


----------



## ghostsword (22 Apr 2011)

*Re: Tom's Do!aqua20 - Re-scape*

 Yep, the 1-2-grow pots are really good value, they are packed with plants.  You cannot go wrong with them.


----------



## Tom (23 Apr 2011)

*Re: Tom's Do!aqua20 - Re-scape*

Just got back from Kesgrave Tropicals with some Amano shrimp and an assassin snail. Only one shrimp is going in here, and the rest are in the Mini M. He looks a bit shocked at the moment, but hopefully will perk up. The Mini M ones have got right to work. 

I bought an Aquafleur Anubias too for £2.50 on impulse. Not a clue what to do with it. It's now sitting in the emersed 10 liter.


----------



## George Farmer (23 Apr 2011)

*Re: Tom's Do!aqua20 - Re-scape*

I like the re-scape, Tom.  Lovely rock work.

I'd be interested to see how your assassin snail gets on.  I assume you have pest snail issues.   I bought 7 for my 60 litre and they didn't touch them.  It was only when I removed them religiously every day and stopped feeding the fish for a while that helped.

Have you used Aqua Soil Malaya before?  I've read reports that it can cause cloudy water due to it's structure.


----------



## Tom (23 Apr 2011)

*Re: Tom's Do!aqua20 - Re-scape*

Thanks George. Hopefully if it all fills out it will make a nice island. Nothing spectacular, but nice for the desk 
Yeah I have quite a lot of pond-snail type ones. I'll keep an eye on the Assassin and see if I can see him eating anything. He's just been buzzing around since I put him in. The Amano has perked up and is hard at work on the moss. The new ones in the Mini M are also much bolder, more active and hungry than the remaining 2 from before. I've put the Anubias in here too at the back right inside the stone "island", and had a shuffle round with some moss stones that were there before. 

I used Malaya for "At Forest's Gate" and the following successful tanks I entered to AGA the year you judged them - maybe 2008? It did crumble to dust after the 71 ish days the tank was running and it did cloud easier than the Amazonia I have now, but I didn't find it a problem. I just siphoned off the dust whenever I moved something. 

Tom


----------



## Tom (23 Apr 2011)

*Re: Tom's Do!aqua20 - Re-scape*

Quick shot tonight - Once the Anubias has settled in, I'll probably remove the larger leaves so it's not so overpowering


----------



## Steve Smith (23 Apr 2011)

*Re: Tom's Do!aqua20 - Re-scape*

Nice   Remind me what crypts they are again Tom?


----------



## Tom (23 Apr 2011)

*Re: Tom's Do!aqua20 - Re-scape*

Honestly can't remember. I took them out of a school tank I maintain as they were growing wild. All I can remember is I bought a boxfull from AquaDip a couple of years ago. I would guess at Wendtii brown. I know I got a brown batch and a green batch.


----------



## Tom (23 Apr 2011)

*Re: Tom's Do!aqua20 - Re-scape*

I'm just sitting here watching my shrimp at the moment - it's doing a cracking job already (in the dark!) It's currently blowing about all over the place on a crypt leaf eating some tiny bits of BBA  The Assassin has run over quite a few little snails, but not eaten anything yet as far as I can see. 

These are the best batch of shrimp I've ever had activity-wise. Will probably get another 5 soon to spread between the two tanks


----------



## John Starkey (23 Apr 2011)

*Re: Tom's Do!aqua20 - Re-scape*

Hi Tom,i like the rescape,interestingly the vision i get with the way the rock,s sit,if you had a red plant in there it would look a volcano erupting   ,nice little tank mate,

What have you got planned next ?

john.


----------



## Tom (23 Apr 2011)

Thanks John. What would you suggest red-wise?



			
				Tom - from the page before :)  said:
			
		

> I'm thinking of having a center mound (dead center) with a feature Crypt/A. madagascariensis/Nymphaea sp. on top. Then around that would be Hairgrass mingled in and the odd bit of Hydrocotyle, sloping down to a mossy foreground on 2 or 3 sides. The question then, is what moss. I have just added some Xmas Moss on a mesh that's been sitting emersed for a few weeks. Will see how it does. Might even mix it with Spiky, but who knows....



I like the idea of a central feature plant in a tank this size. That or a fully submersed "wabi kusa" based thing with just a moss foreground around it. Something simple anyway


----------



## John Starkey (23 Apr 2011)

Tom said:
			
		

> Thanks John. What would you suggest red-wise?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What about something like hygrophila polysperma rosenvig,keep it compact by trimming and it would look cool,i grew it my big tank and it grow,s very fast

john


----------



## Tom (23 Apr 2011)

*Re: Tom's Do!aqua20 - Re-scape*

That could look good. It's pretty wide from leaf tip-to-tip though isn't it? Might be worth a go. If the R. "green" takes off decently this time, I could have a mound of that then something red coming through. 

Tom


----------



## Tom (24 Apr 2011)

*Re: Tom's Do!aqua20 - Re-scape*

Unfortunately the shrimp committed suicide last night  Found him on the floor a couple of meters away from the tank which is a right shame.


----------



## Tom (26 Apr 2011)

Quick shot from today. Tilted the Anubias forward slightly and am trying to train the Hydrocotyle to grow downwards.


----------



## nayr88 (26 Apr 2011)

Sorry to hear about the shrimp Tom 
Tanks looking good though mate, I don't think I could of resisted the temptation of going wabi though.

I never got back to you on your other thead, about your mossy tank you sent into ALPC(is that right?) Contest a few years in a row, that thing was stunning mate!!! Really inspirational.

Cheer§


----------



## Tom (4 May 2011)

Stems have grown about 1.5" in the last week, which is much quicker than I've seen in this tank up till now. I do have diatoms again now though since the re-planting which was probably to be expected. It's only affected the Anubias and Stems so far, not the Crypts, moss or stones oddly. 

I'm still getting an unusual amount of sediment in the moss though, and I'm not sure where it's coming from. Only thing i can think is I'm disturbing the hang-on filter during maintenance or something and it's kicking out dirt.


----------



## Tom (6 May 2011)

Stem growth...


----------



## Tom (10 May 2011)

I've just ordered a needle valve and y splitter from eBay which should be here by the end of the week. I was thinking about getting a nano CO2 system for this tank, but with funds as they are I managed to get enough bits for less than a 1/4 of the price of a TMC disposable system. Will just use my 2kg FE instead.


----------



## Stu Worrall (10 May 2011)

tank is looking really good now tom and quite mature.  That 2kg FE should last for a good while on that tank size


----------



## Tom (10 May 2011)

Thanks Stu. I don't think the Anubias quite fits the scape though, but we'll see. Just got to shift the diatoms. I was thinking about maybe 1 bubble per 3 seconds when the gear arrives on top of the current 1.5ml AE version Excel dose. I think the Excel muse be duff though, because that should be way too much for this tank. AE provide the liquid carbon in a clear bottle, and I've heard it mentioned that the chemical used reacts badly to light :/ EasyCarbo next time. 

The FE has run 3 scapes already now, and I have no idea how much is left!


----------



## Stu Worrall (10 May 2011)

i didnt really spot the anubias at the back. mabe it will look better if the stems were to bush up more and take more dominance at the back?

That was a very interesting point from garuf about the easycarbo in clear bottles as ive used mine in an old ada bottle previously so have stopped doing that.  Its a pity the squirt caps dont fit the easybcarbo bottles (at least I dont think they do)


----------



## Tom (9 Jun 2011)

Quite a while since any updates now, but this tank does seem to be settling down quite well now. The Anubias came out around 3 weeks ago now, to be replaced with a nice Tropica Crypt that is doing quite nicely. I've also added a Tonia (I think it was!!) at the back, but it hasn't done anything as yet. 

Luckily after a week of neglect while in wales (dumped in a heavy EI dose before I went) it's still pretty clean. Still a bit of stringy algae, but I know I need to sort the CO2 out anyway. I've also replaced the 11w Arc Pod with an 11w AquaEl light as of yesterday. Looks tonnes brighter so will have to keep an eye on it. 

Dosing is Spezial N and Flowgrow only (as of a month ago), with 1ml AE Excel


----------



## nayr88 (9 Jun 2011)

Looking good Tom, 

How much and how often are you dosing with those ferts? Good ferts. I was using them for a while I was overdosing quite abit :\ 

Get a wedge between the filter and the tank!! Can't stand the way they tilt back like that, mine did it and I wedged somethin to make it sit properly.


----------



## Tom (9 Jun 2011)

Thanks Ryan, I'm dosing 2 squirts of each daily, and waterchanging a couple of times a week. 

There is an adjustable wedge on the bottom of the filter, but I find it vibrates against the glass so I don't use it. I have one of those sticky pads you put under furniture legs on it instead!


----------



## bigmatt (9 Jun 2011)

The Aqua-El lights are uber bright aren't they!  I had to drop the reflector out of mine as it was TOO bright without CO2 running - algae ahoy!  It was this light that made me realise what a fallacy the watts per gallon rule is - 11w is not always 11w!
Looking nice though - very nice indeed!
M


----------



## Tom (9 Jun 2011)

That's a good idea, I've just taken my reflector out!!


----------



## Tom (12 Jun 2011)

Having the reflector out makes a huge difference to the intensity with this light. 

Here's a shot today with a stem trim:


----------



## ghostsword (13 Jun 2011)

damm, that is a lovely picture, love the colours on those plants.. 

A great turn around he?


----------



## Stu Worrall (13 Jun 2011)

looking very nice and healthy Tom


----------



## Tom (14 Jun 2011)

Thanks, yeah not a bad turnaround! There's now some D. diandra in the back right corner now to see how that goes. Hopefully will get a nice neat row of stems at the back. I've sorted the filter/light tilt now too, looks much better!


----------



## Tom (19 Jul 2011)

Changed things around now, trying to see if I can just grow a single Crypt "tropica" in there. Substrate is now leftover Africana with TPN+ capsules.


----------



## NeilW (19 Jul 2011)

Pretty cool idea with the single specimen, similar idea to what the Tropica cube was marketed for. Be nice to see when it fills out


----------



## ghostsword (20 Jul 2011)

WOW, it looks fab dude. So simple and amazing to look at. 

Could you take a picture without the filter and at eye level? I would like to see that amazing setup close up.


----------



## Tom (25 Aug 2011)

Sorry Luis I had missed your post! The tank's changed a bit again since then. I now have Staurogyne and HC in there. The HC seems to be struggling a bit, which I think must be due to the lack of CO2. The rest is growing well. I'm tempted to change it again though, but I'm not sure what to. Probably emersed this time. I'm getting into the whole lack of water thing! It's easier!


----------



## clonitza (25 Aug 2011)

HC is only adapting, if you're lucky with algae you'll grow a nice carpet in a couple of months.
Had some nice HC growth in my low tech aquarium (http://oi50.tinypic.com/511n9t.jpg - a very old ugly picture).

The tank looks nice btw. 

Mike


----------



## Tom (25 Aug 2011)

Thanks, yeah hopefully it's just being slow. Everything seems slow in this tank. 

Tom


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (26 Aug 2011)

i really like that specimen look..

i would buy doaqua if i could


----------

